# Cranberry Orange Butter!



## athens1000 (Dec 31, 2010)

I made this today, it is delicious and simple!

1 lb unsalted butter softened
1/2 c honey
1/2 c fresh cranberries or craisin type cranberries
zest of one orange

Blend all together. enjoy.

My blog below has pictures and tips.

Starting from Scratch


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2010)

my lord, that sounds like something i would really like. thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 31, 2010)

I make something similar with a dab of honey, a squeeze of OJ, the zest, butter and no cranberries/craisins.  I use it on roasted asparagus.  It's yummy.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

Recipe looks great Stevan loves Cranberries and butter 
I will try it with Splenda instead of honey he is diabetic.
Checking out your blog.

Josie


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2011)

This really sounds wonderful. I *love *fresh cranberries, and I thought far enough ahead at Thanksgiving to stash a couple of bags in the freezer for the rest of the year. Thanks to the DC member who suggested that.
Can't wait to make this.....I bet it's outa sight on French Toast!!


----------

